

Nvidia  Officially Releases CUDA 6 – Powerful New Features - tomkwok
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/powerful-new-features-cuda-6/

======
bmh100
I have been wanting multi-device CUBLAS for a long time. Along with shared
memory, this is going to make a lot of applications much more powerful,
quickly. A major hindrance to getting started with CUDA can be dealing with
memory allocation in the device. That is also made more complicated when
dealing with threads and multiple devices, especially when workloads have to
be somewhat tweaked depending on the number of devices available in a given
box. Nvidia did good things here.

